# New Alternator not charging



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

i recently purchased a 1996 nissan 200sx in addition to my 98. after purchase several hours later my battery light came on along with my brake light. there are the typicle symptoms of a bad alternator. so i was given a brand new acdelco $280 alternator wich i instaled. still i have no battery recharge. all of the fuses that i know of are good. any help that can be given will greatly help


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

take your old Alt and the new one to a parts store to have them tested. Make sure it's not the alternator before you start messing with other stuff.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

HATEnFATE said:


> take your old Alt and the new one to a parts store to have them tested. Make sure it's not the alternator before you start messing with other stuff.



old alternator failed and i just put a brand new one in it. 280 $ acdelco brand new out of the box its most lily good.
and one problem i have a dead battery now


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Ur Funny. Most likely good. LoL Havn't you ever purchased a defective part?

It's either good or it isn't. Have it tested and take your battery too. maybe it's the battery, maybe it's the Alternator. just check them both.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Ohh yeahh..the fact that it's an AC Delco doesn't help it's case any, in fact thats probably what makes me doubt it was good to begin with. 

A bad alternator can take a battery with it so you might be right but like I said..check em both.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

HATEnFATE said:


> Ohh yeahh..the fact that it's an AC Delco doesn't help it's case any, in fact thats probably what makes me doubt it was good to begin with.
> 
> A bad alternator can take a battery with it so you might be right but like I said..check em both.


well i first changed out the stock bad alternator with a new nissan alternator then that one cheked out as bad so i got the newest one for free from my dealer. and i am currently recharging another battery


----------

